# dwa dwa dwawawawawa~?



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

What is the meaning of "DWA"? Sorry I might be ignorance, but what is it???

Is it *Domino Web Access*?
Is it *Dynamic Wave Action association*?
Is it *Disability WORKS Australia *?
Is it *DREAMWORKS ANIMATION*?
Is it *The Digital Watermarking Alliance's goal *?
Is it *Data Weighted Averaging*?
Is it *Drinking Water Academy *?
Is it *Dorsey Wright & Associates*?
Is it *Driftwood Wildlife Association *?
Is it *Day Without Art *?


..Or is it *The DJ's With Attitude *?

All right. I see. It is *my Dangerous Wild Aunt*.

That's all I googled.:grin1: Forgive me. 

Well, seriouly I don't know. Now would you tell the truth?


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

DWA stands for - Dangerous Wild Animals


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

asnakecalled? said:


> DWA stands for - Dangerous Wild Animals


Oh, It meant me. :smile:

Thank you.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Dickheads With Attitude


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

SiUK said:


> Dickheads With Attitude


​


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

lol!!!
i like the pic!!!
dangerous wild animals


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

It stands for '*D*angly and *W*aggly *A*ppendage'. . . well, thats what I call mine. lol


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> It stands for '*D*angly and *W*aggly *A*ppendage'. . . well, thats what I call mine. lol




:lol2::lol2::lol2: I can imagine that.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I also call mine '*D*anger, *W*ide *A*ppendage'.


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> I also call mine '*D*anger, *W*ide *A*ppendage'.


I don't get it! :lol2:

Yours being like that only in the morning on a bed!:lol2:


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

:lol2:i didnt know you could make so many different things with dwa lol some not so nice as others tho lol.
xsachax


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

dangerous wild animal, normally relates to the dwa act in the uk, which is supposed to stop idiots keeping dangerous animals mainly big cats, hot reptiles n wolfs : victory:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

greenlikegecko said:


> dangerous wild animal, normally relates to the dwa act in the uk, which is supposed to stop idiots keeping dangerous animals mainly big cats, hot reptiles n wolfs : victory:


Not including British women? I have heard they are very dangerous.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

D ictating 
W hat's
A llowed


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Donkey
Wallaby
Australia


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Basically what it means is you give your local council some money and you can just about have owt.( IT'S A FOARM OF BRIBARY)
You take no test or anything like that. The DWA license is far to easy to get. In my view you should have to take some kind of test and go on a handling course at a recognized centeres. 
But now I'm going to contradict my self by saying Why should I need a license for a reptile and not a horse


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Delilah
Waits
Alone


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

HABU said:


> D ictating
> W hat's
> A llowed


That just about sums up the UK government!


----------

